
How can I become less self-conscious at work? - trikonasana
Recently I&#x27;ve noticed that I&#x27;m extremely self-conscious, to the point where I am doubting myself before speaking at meetings or team events. In private, however, I am very confident in my abilities, intellect, value, etc, and it shows in my performance reviews. But for some reason, that confidence isn&#x27;t translating when working with others. In fact, it seems to be making it worse. I am highly confident when working alone and terribly lacking in confidence when doing anything with more than a few people. Anyone else struggle with this or have any ideas how I can become more relaxed in group settings?
======
mrsareen
Please invest some time learning the concept of Mindfulness. Its widely
available knowledge base and will help you out in a very short period of time.

